# Dennison Star



## Toddy (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi , this is my first post so go easy as I am a novice .

I have a dennison "star" watch that belonged to my grandfather , it has a Roamer mechanism that works fine , however the face was changed years ago and it is all wrong for the watch.I have accumulated a few watch faces more in keeping with the watch the best of which is in another non working Dennison "star"

Now to the problem , I cannot seem to remove the mechanism from either watch . I remove the 2 screws that are holding in the mechanism from the rear I pull up the crown winder but the mechanism seems to still be fastened in or held by something .

Can anyone help

Toddy


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. It may be best if you read the discussion in the link:-

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&st=0

to post pictures on the forum. Pictures speak a thousand words where questions of this nature are asked. We need to know what type of watch it is (pocket or wrist watch etc) and a pic of the movement in question will help us, to help you.

Mike


----------



## Toddy (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry its a pocket watch , I will read up on posting a photo


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

It sounds as if you have done the right things and the movement should now come out from the front of the case, not the back.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Try something along the lines of 'take apart a pocket watch' in YouTube. There are quite a few video tutorials e.g.






Dennison Star refers to maker of the case and quality of gold filled metal used to make the case.


----------



## Toddy (Mar 3, 2014)

Ive tried all the you tube videos to no avail . The guy in that video makes me laugh especially when he forgets something or his "damn come out". Interesting though.

I will post some pictures when I get a chance

Thanks


----------

